# Falsely accused missed a block



## tofu97 (Apr 8, 2017)

Their system is terrible. Is it a new system bug? Anyone here received similar messages ?


----------



## ndlx (Apr 24, 2018)

Yes, I got it couple of weeks ago. I had two logistics blocks next to each other and when I completed the first one it did not get closed but got bound together with the second one. I checked with the wh person if that's okay since I did not have to scan arrival code. He said I was good to go.
When I completed the second block it did not show up in my earnings. I have sent an email to support which they did not respond to. Next day I got the message that I missed the block. I replied that I have completed the block and informed that I had sent an email already regarding to that.
They adjusted my earnings but in the weekly summary it said:

We excluded 1 block(s) from our metrics due to extenuating circumstances.
It still sounded like I made a mistake. This gig is getting worse each day.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Must be Amazon's inadequate servers giving you the issues.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

What kind of block? Instant offer?


----------



## tofu97 (Apr 8, 2017)

Flex89 said:


> What kind of block? Instant offer?


Hello,

We noticed that you missed a block on 6-02-2018 at 09:00 PM.

Failing to arrive for your block makes it difficult for us to meet our customer promise. If you can't make or will be late for a delivery block, you can forfeit it in the app up to 45 minutes before the block start time. If you accept a block less than 45 minutes before it starts, you have 5 minutes to forfeit it.

We know that sometimes unexpected circumstances cause delivery partners to miss a block. This type of event will only affect your participation with Amazon Flex if it happens at an unusually high rate.

If something unexpected happened that caused you to miss this block, please reply to this email with further information. You can find more information in the "Offer and Availability" video in the Amazon Flex app on how to forfeit a block.

Regards,

The Amazon Flex Team

And my payment history shows clearly I didn't miss the block.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

ndlx said:


> Yes, I got it couple of weeks ago. I had two logistics blocks next to each other and when I completed the first one it did not get closed but got bound together with the second one. I checked with the wh person if that's okay since I did not have to scan arrival code. He said I was good to go.
> When I completed the second block it did not show up in my earnings. I have sent an email to support which they did not respond to. Next day I got the message that I missed the block. I replied that I have completed the block and informed that I had sent an email already regarding to that.
> They adjusted my earnings but in the weekly summary it said:
> 
> ...


Most warehouse employees don't know what they are talking about. You need to make sure the block closes out or you will have issues and will be a pita. Clear data, reboot phone etc.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

ndlx said:


> Yes, I got it couple of weeks ago. I had two logistics blocks next to each other and when I completed the first one it did not get closed but got bound together with the second one. I checked with the wh person if that's okay since I did not have to scan arrival code. He said I was good to go.
> When I completed the second block it did not show up in my earnings. I have sent an email to support which they did not respond to. Next day I got the message that I missed the block. I replied that I have completed the block and informed that I had sent an email already regarding to that.
> They adjusted my earnings but in the weekly summary it said:
> 
> ...


This was your mistake. You should've closed out the earlier block by clicking "I'm at the location but the GPS is not working" after you click start navigation back to the wh. Since you didn't, your earlier block never officially ended and you picked up additional packages that was supposed to be for the second block thus you were not able to check in but still was able to pick up (additional) packages.


----------



## ndlx (Apr 24, 2018)

oicu812 said:


> This was your mistake. You should've closed out the earlier block by clicking "I'm at the location but the GPS is not working" after you click start navigation back to the wh. Since you didn't, your earlier block never officially ended and you picked up additional packages that was supposed to be for the second block thus you were not able to check in but still was able to pick up (additional) packages.


"I'm at the location but the GPS is not working" option is not available anymore when you're going to the wh since a lot have abused the system. And the return to the wh option only shows up if you have any returns which I did not. So the block should have been closed once I complete the last delivery.
Which is usually how it works, it only happened once. It definitely was not my mistake.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

ndlx said:


> "I'm at the location but the GPS is not working" option is not available anymore when you're going to the wh since a lot have abused the system.


Only when starting blocks. When returning to WH it always works. You don't work for Amazon, you are an Independent Contractor that has to figure things out and get them done.


----------



## ndlx (Apr 24, 2018)

cvflexer said:


> Only when starting blocks. When returning to WH it always works. You don't work for Amazon, you are an Independent Contractor that has to figure things out and get them done.


Maybe you should read the whole message not just the first phrase. Is that something you are capable of?


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm not the one that got deactivated for stupidity.


----------



## ndlx (Apr 24, 2018)

cvflexer said:


> I'm not the one that got deactivated for stupidity.


Who said I got deactivated you moron? Seriously head back to elementary and learn to read and comprehend.
But I doubt it would help you anyway.


----------

